# Folding ruler - I don't get it



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

So, I think I must be missing the point.

I have seen a number of youtube videos that include the use of one of those "old school" folding wooden rulers. You know the kind…the kind your father (or grandpa) used to use all the time before tape measures stole the show.

Can somebody explain it to me? I don't see the allure. Why would one of these clunky (opinion) old things be anywhere other than a woodworking museum?

thanks.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

For the same reason some people prefer hand tools to power tools; it's the aesthetic enjoyment of using simple but well crafted tools instead of mass produced imported tools with no soul.

(I use both antique hand tools and mass produced power tools, and a folding ruler and a tape measure… depending on the job at hand and my mood.


----------



## Rentvent (Jan 28, 2016)

Tape measures have a loose little metal thingy at the end that guarantee at least 1/16th of an inch of inaccuracy.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

Actually the loose end is supposed to make it more accurate… it moves according to whether you're pushing it against a surface or hooking it over the edge, compensating for the tab's thickness.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The rule at the bottom of the pic is a current 1M Lufkin. I call it the blind man's rule, very easy to read and I prefer it to steel rules. All the other rules pictured are all potential edgebanding for me.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff I've got an old Lufkin with a brass sliding insert for inside measurements. It's a total game changer. I don't know how I got along with out it. Give these old tools a try, they are wonderful and quite nostalgic.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I hate tapes for fine woodwork, I stick a folding rule in my back pocket every morning, it is my go-to tool for measuring. 
http://lumberjocks.com/bearkatwood/blog/69138


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

As an old, retired, tradesman, who has used folding rules, I agree they belong in a museum…I guess I do also.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I use my folding rule for case work only. The are great for getting inside measurements. However I will normally measure the folding rule with my trusted tape. 
Recently was installing built in shelving into a pantry. NOTHING was square. The opening varied a 1/4 " back to front. My folder saw this and with my trusty tape was able to cut the shelving accurately.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Folding rules are faster. Since the rule is six feet, you'll hear dimensions like "six fourteen & three quarters" sounds cumbersome but realize the saw man has pre marked the six foot length on the stock already. All he has to do is measure 14-3/4" from his mark & cut. This is faster than measuring 86-3/4" as with a tape you have to pay it out & walk to measure instead of leaving the rule unfolded.

These rules come with an inside measure that you can't do accurately with a tape.

I have Incra tools and DRO's and still have the folding rule at hand.









M


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Nostalgia and romanticism Imo…nothing more.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like folding rules also.Tape measures always seem to be hiding when I need one.Plus it reminds me of work when I was under someone's thumb.
Since they are a bit slower to use it helps me slow down.less mistakes maybe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ignorance of folding rulers is alive and well, obviously. More accurate and consistent than tapes, they lay flat on the work (not curled). File a notch in the brass ends and it's a panel guage.

Or, don't use it, doesn't matter to me.

But I will suggest a drop or two of machine oil on each joint improves the action considerably.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

All I ever hear about on this site is how wood moves, wouldn't they fluctuate.
I'm apparently ignorant because I don't get the advantage over a well tuned tape measure.

I can hook my tape on the end of a board and measure of 86 3/4" faster, and more accurately, than I could find a 6' mark then add 14 3/4" to it. I've never been any where that someone calls out "six fourteen & three quarters" ,

I guess I'm naive and ignorant :>/

Oh well, each there own.

Edit: Thought I would mention, I do have one hanging on my wall with my other antique tools.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Boxwood has been used for rules for years because of its stability. I believe it was the primary wood used in drafting rules way back because of that.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Masons still use a folding rule…...of course, their's are marking a bit differently.

Folder rules, can be used with just one hand, leaving the other free. Some even have a brass slider on the end, to use for that last inch or three in length, or as a depth gauge.

Stanley make their first million dollars, making such rules. Now Lufkin makes the better ones.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I think jbay nailed it.

I believe if you can't stuff a 16 foot ruler into a small 1×3x3 box, and have it at your beck and call when you can find it, no other measuring device is worthy. Also, in woodworking, if you cain't plug it in, it's not a usable tool…......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

> All I ever hear about on this site is how wood moves, wouldn t they fluctuate.
> - jbay


Boxwood (and ivory and bone) were all used for rules for several reasons-light color made numerals easy to read, they were all stable materials, etc.

But you should also realize that the vast majority of movement associated with wood occurs across its width, not its length.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Imo, I guess it depends on the ruler. I have several but they are all metal and well used/abused. They are fun too look at but I doubt I would use them for woodworking. If I had a decent wood/brass one, I know I would use it as I'm always using my combination squares. A folding rule would most likely be easier to use.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Comparing tape measures to folding rulers.


It depends on what you are measuring. Long flat sawn boards that you want to rough cut to length, use a tape measure. Fine hand cut joint carpentry use a folding ruler. 
Tape measures require that they be put under tension if you want accuracy. Folding rulers do not. 
Folding rulers are simply a more accurate way to measure.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Put me in the "I don't get it" category. Are they graduated to account for the slope? The first 6" is fine but after that, I can't lay a folding rule flat. So do the markings account for the rise of the rule as you measure longer distances, so when laid flat, it is accurate? Or is it only accurate at a point in space an inch above my starting point?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Folding rulers can measure an inside dimension more accurately than a tape measure. There is a small brass extension on the end. You fold out the rule so that it is extended as far as it can be depending on the opening and then you simply slide the brass extension out to make up the difference. I wear bib overalls in my shop and there is a perfect pocket on the thy that is made to hold one of these. The pocket is also perfect for a pair of linesman pliers for electrical work. You can also place many other tools in the rest of the pockets and bib. So as far as I am concerned the bib overalls are another old fashioned tool that is quite handy. You would also be surprised to see how long it takes to wear out a pair of bib overalls. I've worn them for over 40 years. Every carpenter and electrician use to carry an extension rule and so there was a reason that the overall manufacturers put the pocket there. Anyways, I like extension rules and I also am one who gets a kick out of using hand tools. However, there is always a tape measure in my pocket so they both are quite handy.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I must be getting older and a lot more stupid than I previously believed because I really don't understand what you wouldn't "get" about a folding rule. It is a measuring device that folds up into a manageable size to stick in your pocket, a toolbox, a drawer etc. just like a tape measure does. It measures distances from 0" to 72" and all points in between, like a 12' tape measures from 0" to 144" and all points in between. Want a longer measurement with a folding rule, say like 92 1/2"? Extend the rule, mark the 72" measurement and then start over and mark 20 1/2" past the 72" mark. Voila! 92 1/2"! It was the preferred measuring tool for craftsmen for centuries before the metal tape measure was invented. I grew up using them on construction sites, and they worked a whole lot better than a tape for laying out batter boards for buildings, sewer lines etc. from an engineer's or architect's drawings. What about a 300' cloth based tape? Confusing? Today I use anything that will get me the desired measurement that is handy. I have several folding rules, rulers of all lengths, numerous tape measures, yardsticks, calipers, story sticks, levels, transits and on and on. Maybe it's just me, but what I just can't "get", is a lot of what confuses people today


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I can see Matt's point about parallax error with a folding rule whose marks are well above the measuring surface when laid flat. No one has mentioned that for precision measuring with wood rule you will likely stand it upon edge to eliminate the parallax problem. The same can happen with the cup of a tape…unless you "lay it over" the ticks are well above the surface. Precision is a relative concept within the relativity of measuring and there are a LOT of different approaches to address the issue of comparing a distance to a "standard".

I've come to appreciate a story stick approach to wood shop construction where all the design elements including joinery, tolerances, and every detail are "ticked" on an appropriate surface of a square stick. This is especially effective if you are custom fitting a piece.

I suspect this measuring thing is a lot like religion…you're gonna drift to what you grew up with. The short of it is that no matter your measuring device, if you're not paying attention you're gonna cut more than once.
DanK


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I almost exclusively use vintage hand tools, and find they vary from more fun to more work to better at certain tasks. But add me to the I don't get it camp with folding rules. Besides the inside measurement extension that some of the better rules have, I don't see the advantage either. I'm certainly willing to admit I'm ignorant about their finer uses, but every time I try them they seem less useful than a good tape. In contrast, the first time I used a sharp plane, a sharp brace and bit, and a breast drill, among other vintage tools, I was really impressed by how well they work. Ignorant doesn't have to be a bad thing, we're all ignorant about a lot of things.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

The new folding ruler in mm was from Lee Valley I think and locks in at 90 degrees

and various other degrees, it also has a depth gauge.

The yellow I made and works well for me as I can stand it on edge and get an accurate mark.

I have the folding ruler with the brass slider as well and enjoy using them all.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, surprised how much interest there was in this question.

Went outside to do some work in the shop and mow the lawn and I come back in and see 25 replies!

Thanks guys. One point…not to worry, those of you who think they are great…nobody is going to come try to pry it out of your hand (or your special pocket). You're free to keep using it as long as you like. 

The guys at Rockler and Woodpeckers should take note of how many people mentioned the "inside measurement" thing. No question…standard tape measures suck at that.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Folding rulers belong with slotted screws-in the garbage can. Nah, I'm kidding, sort of; not about the screws. My dad had a folding Lufkin and I wanted to like it but couldn't find a purpose for it other than 'it was dad's'. The only time my tape lets me down is measuring the inside corner to corner, but I almost never need to do that so tapes work fine for me.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Rent vent…i dont think you understand the principles of the basic tape measure, the slop in the tab gives you accuracy on but or pull measurements. until you've dropped the tape a few too many times, and the tang is bent. then it's trash and not suited for precision measuremnt.

If you've got one of them roll tapes with the crank, when you get ot the end it will tell you what the accuracy is at what temperature of air…..

Buddy, the simple tape measure incorporates design features that mike holmes and norm abrahms omit to mention, A good well kept tape measure from a reputable mfgr like starrrett is quite accurate out of the box. Misuse/abuse/ mistreat it and yer hooped.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Rick M.

ya, for inside measure , tape measures generally suck, but that's why god invented "story sticks"

two little strips of wood that you put inside the inside measure you want to measure…pushed end to end, and put a little hash mark across the two. Total precision.

There's so much more much more to them than that.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My two folding rules have outlasted many tape measures.
I used to buy lots of tapes when my roofing days were in full swing.
It just seems like anything less than a 16 or 20 ft tape are just to junky.
Really poorly made and just not made for fine woodworking.
I can appreciate others need differant tools to get the job done.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

> All I ever hear about on this site is how wood moves, wouldn t they fluctuate.
> I m apparently ignorant because I don t get the advantage over a well tuned tape measure.
> 
> - jbay


__

I just found an old Lufkin ALUMINUM folding rule. But is it affected by temperature differentials? (Just being a smart a$$) This is only the second one I've ever seen. Tape measures are great, but I still like my folding rules for anything under 72".


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

I think I see where this thread took a left turn …

If you look at my response, above, I make reference to boxwood, ivory, etc. -As a hand-tool only woodworker and hoarder of vintage tools, I made the assumption that we were talking about folding rules like these:










these (depending on configuration) are known as "four-fold" or "two-fold" or "caliper rules" (not shown), which unfold into a one foot or two foot or whatever length and lie totally flat.

Others in this thread are referencing the zig-zag style of folding joint ruler like this:


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

So far, in this thread(and others similar to it)...I've heard…

Folding rules are "quicker".
Folding rules are "more accurate".
Folding rules are "More consistent".

Speed comparisons between the two would rate anywhere from equal to(maybe), to faster with a tape measure. Your kidding yourself if you believe otherwise.Especially with measures over 6 feet. Additionally, any time you have to use additional measures for something over 6 feet, you increase the risk of human error.

More accurate…?
More accurate than what? An inch is an inch….14 and 17/32nds is 14 and 17/32nds.
It's accurate, or it ain't.

More consistent….How?
Are we talking tape to tape? Manufacturer to manufacturer?
Ive heard people say, when you start a project with one tape measure, use only that tape measure due to inconsistencies.
Is that what we're talking about? 
But using a tape measure, a steel ruler, a combination square and a table saw fence measure(all different manufacturer's) is never mentioned.

I've been the foreman of a custom stair and railing shop for 28 years….with anywhere from 5 to 20 guys constantly double checking and cross referencing each others measurements, all with different(brand name) tape measures….I can honestly say, I can't ever recall an instance if inconsistency that would be due to a factory defect.

If folding rulers were superior to a tape measure, most 'fine' cabinet, stair and furniture shops would still be using them.

Again….just my opinion.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I have never used a two-fold or four-fold rule.
What you find here in Belgium are tape-rules and (2m long) zig-zag rules.

If you want to measure the height of a door or a window, the zig-zag rule is a clear winner because is stay vertical on its own.
Tape rules are metallic. 
Zig-zag rules exist in wood, aluminium and in nylon or some other synthetic substance. Wooden ones are fragile. If you are (also) an electrician, a synthetic zig-zag rule is the best choice for safety reasons.

I probably don't master the use of tape-rules; i find them exasperating half of the time.
Someone above said they best work under tension; it is not always possible.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Put a mark on a ceiling or wall not near an edge and where this no anchor point, now mark off 5 feet horizontally from the first mark. How can you do this with a tape?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Put a mark on a ceiling or wall not near an edge and where this no anchor point, now mark off 5 feet horizontally from the first mark. How can you do this with a tape?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Tape a pencil to the end!! 

Hold the tape measure on the 1" mark and measure over 5'1". 
How do you measure 19' 8 3/16" with a folding ruler?
Both have pro's and con's, you learn how to use your tools no matter what the tool.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Or a small finish nail to hook tape to.

How are you going to spot that the end of a folding rule is dead on your mark when you are 5 ' from that mark?



> Put a mark on a ceiling or wall not near an edge and where this no anchor point, now mark off 5 feet horizontally from the first mark. How can you do this with a tape?
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> ...


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with Tony, well put.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

You can hold the folding ruler in the middle.

Anyway… I don't think one side or the other is going to win this debate.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> You can hold the folding ruler in the middle.
> 
> Anyway… I don t think one side or the other is going to win this debate.
> 
> - Combo Prof


It's the internet, of course you won't win.

Anyway you are all wrong, you want to use a measuring wheel instead 









I'll go sit in the corner now.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

How do you fit a round measuring wheel into a square corner?  (that was a joke)


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I have an open invitation to the next King of England to visit my shop so that I can properly measure things with his forearm and his foot.

Thus far he has declined my generous offer.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> How do you fit a round measuring wheel into a square corner?
> 
> - hotbyte


When you hit the corner you are exactly one radius away, works just the same as adding the body of a tape measure to the visible tape on internal edges


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a couple of the 4 fold ones that Jonny7 showed. I love them. I make lots of small measurements and it is nice to have a compact measuring device that can grow. most of the measurements I make wouldn't let me put a tape measure under tension and the curl bugs me. I like that I can use the edge as a mostly straight edge, something that tape measures don't do well.

Plus, I keep one in my purse just to bug people when I need to measure something.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a folding ruler and love it for when a tape measure doesn't help in making the measurement.
I would not get rid of my folding ruler or my tape measure or any of my other measuring tools, after all that's why I have them.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

> Plus, I keep one in my purse just to bug people when I need to measure something.
> - MrsN


Now there's something I should have realized long ago: A woodworking woman keeps tools in her purse.
Likewise, I keep tools in my car, including a 12' tape ruler.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My rule pays it's way doing set-outs, another quaint activity. I set out to the nearest mm.

The current Lufkin ( at least 30 years old ) has a beveled edge, a re-invention of the folding rule.














































http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92958


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Is that flat board (story type stick) called a set out?

Never seen one before, I like it.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Is that flat board (story type stick) called a set out?
> 
> Never seen one before, I like it.
> 
> - waho6o9


Same thing. I've become used to calling cab. ends and divisions… gables, anything else sounds funny now.

I did my training in the US and no one used a folding rule. I came to Australia and they were in common use.


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

I think its all in what the ruler is used for. As a pipefitter i use a lufkin 0660N inside rule. In fact all the pipefitters in my area use these on our day to day jobs. Even though its still in my pocket at the end of the day i almost never reach for it when at home as i have to many other better options in my shop.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I got 3 folding rulers(package deal from Lee Valley) and tried very hard to get used to measuring with one, used one on a few occasions but couldn't rely on my measurements with confidence.

I now use my folding rulers even less often as I use one of these:


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, just stumbled on this on youtube. High tech answer to the "inside measurement".
Would also be helpful for idiots like me who are allergic to fractions.

eTape Link










(and no, I have absolutely no connection to this company…but I am gonna buy one)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

When comparing folding and tape rulers, this should be taken into account:


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol. , I wonder where their boss is ,probably he's one of them.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

With that clickwheel interface, it looks like a tape ruler/iPod mashup.  Now I'm trying to think of any songs with measure in their titles. Measure Of A Man by 4Him is the only one one I can think of. If it were an Apple product, what would they call it? The iMeasure?


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know splatman, but when mine arrives I'm gonna try to bluetooth it to my iPad.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I watched the video on the eTAPE and It appears that the edge of the case must be in contact with the material being measured to complete the measurement. If that is the case, I don't see any advantage of this eTAPE.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Takes all kinds


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> With that clickwheel interface, it looks like a tape ruler/iPod mashup.  Now I m trying to think of any songs with measure in their titles. Measure Of A Man by 4Him is the only one one I can think of. If it were an Apple product, what would they call it? The iMeasure?
> 
> - splatman


Everybody wants to rule the world
Surely 

Wouldn't work as an iDevice though, you couldn't measure windows.


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you own a tape measure with a slight kink in it? If you do put it on a shelf and call it a lying [email protected]#$rd because it is. The folding rule can't really be kinked so they are more accurate thats what I've found. And I second the earlier response that little metal thingy on a tape measure is to make it more accurate it allows you to get an inside and outside measurement of something while adjusting for the thickness of the hook on the end. Tape measures are for carpenters steel rules are for furniture makers however I do as well use both but I don't use my tape (I have about 20 Lying B's on a shelf it gets kinked it gets retired except for rough cuts) for anything that needs to be dead on the old steel rules and folders are just simply more accurate in my experience.

My penny worth of thought.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

GOOD ONE!!!



> Everybody wants to rule the world
> Surely
> 
> - MikeB_UK


----------



## Rentvent (Jan 28, 2016)

> Wow, just stumbled on this on youtube. High tech answer to the "inside measurement".
> Would also be helpful for idiots like me who are allergic to fractions.
> 
> eTape Link
> ...


Nooooo. I have one. It's highly inaccurate. I wouldn't even recommend it for rough measurements because it's big and chunky.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

> Wow, just stumbled on this on youtube. High tech answer to the "inside measurement".
> Would also be helpful for idiots like me who are allergic to fractions.
> 
> eTape Link
> ...


crap, really? I didn't hit the buy button yet. Didn't see people complaining about that in the reviews.

I appreciate you posting this…but can you give an example of the inaccuracy? Was the display in disagreement with what you saw on the tape? Was it on "outside" or "inside" measurements (or both).


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm pretty serious about precise measurements, so I use every means of measuring at my disposal, depending on the particular job. Since I do a lot of machining, I have all the precision measuring tools available and capable of reading to a ten thous of an inch. I know it's not necessary for woodworking, but I do work as close as I can. I guess it's just the machining habit.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> I m pretty serious about precise measurements, so I use every means of measuring at my disposal, depending on the particular job. Since I do a lot of machining, I have all the precision measuring tools available and capable of reading to a ten thous of an inch. I know it s not necessary for woodworking, but I do work as close as I can. I guess it s just the machining habit.
> 
> - MrRon


You make the setup after careful measurement, and dupe the rest of the cuts. If the measurement was done right the first time, you have no worries at assembly time, right? For things like a tool chest, if you want a piston fit, it takes tight tolerances. A book case without doors, not so much.

BTW, I don't own a folding ruler. Never have.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone collect tape measures?
I know folks here that have a drawer full of folders. (me)
Brass is prettier than plastic.

carry on…


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow! I didn't realize that younger folks have such an animosity to the old reliable six-foot folding rule until I stumbled onto this thread. Sure makes me PROUD that 33 1/3 of my income goes toward "education"...... Add reading a ruler to the list of what people can't do nowadays. Like read, write, simple arithmetic…...
Growing up around my Grandfather's cabinet shop, you learned to read a ruler pretty damned FAST. While Pop-pop was generally a very nice guy, if you were dumb enough to say "it's about"..... he'd pretty much hand you your head. "THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS 'BOUT-STICKS', HOW LONG IS IT


> ?". Case closed.
> Immediately after graduating High School, 40 years ago, I was sent to work with my brother, who was in on a project building townhouses. The first requirement was that EVERY man on the job HAD to have a six-foot folding ruler of his own. I had a used one, and still have it today. Provided the user is smarter than the ruler, it is a very useful tool, and has been for decades. I've never seen a wooden folding rule slice a man's hand open, but I've seen steel tapes do it a couple of times.
> For those who think that wooden folding rulers (of whatever length) is for "Old Timers" and "Losers", here a few of the "Losers" who have used them in their work: Thomas Chippendale, Duncan Phyfe, Hepplewhite and Thomas Sheraton. Can we safely assume that those who disparage the wooden ruler is equal to or better than these gentlemen…....


? Did Christopher Wren, Thomas Jefferson or Benjamin Latrobe use tapes in their buildings…....??? A little food for thought here folks.
BTW, The only thing one can do with a steel tape that cannot be done with a wooden folding ruler is that trick where you determine your age. But, if you really NEED a tape measure to tell you how old you are, I don't want to be around when you start using power tools…..... LOL


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Wow! I didn t realize that younger folks have such an animosity to the old reliable six-foot folding rule until I stumbled onto this thread. Sure makes me PROUD that 33 1/3 of my income goes toward "education"...... Add reading a ruler to the list of what people can t do nowadays. Like read, write, simple arithmetic…...
> Growing up around my Grandfather s cabinet shop, you learned to read a ruler pretty damned FAST. While Pop-pop was generally a very nice guy, if you were dumb enough to say "it s about"..... he d pretty much hand you your head. "THERE S NO SUCH THING AS BOUT-STICKS , HOW LONG IS IT ???". Case closed.
> Immediately after graduating High School, 40 years ago, I was sent to work with my brother, who was in on a project building townhouses. The first requirement was that EVERY man on the job HAD to have a six-foot folding ruler of his own. I had a used one, and still have it today. Provided the user is smarter than the ruler, it is a very useful tool, and has been for decades. I ve never seen a wooden folding rule slice a man s hand open, but I ve seen steel tapes do it a couple of times.
> For those who think that wooden folding rulers (of whatever length) is for "Old Timers" and "Losers", here a few of the "Losers" who have used them in their work: Thomas Chippendale, Duncan Phyfe, Hepplewhite and Thomas Sheraton. Can we safely assume that those who disparage the wooden ruler is equal to or better than these gentlemen…....
> ...


Could not have said it better myself!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

This certainly qualifies as a 'back from the dead' post, but I have tried to address the OP's original question here:

http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/33483

Put me down as a fan of folding rules, obviously. Those who knock, likely haven't tried. And yes, there is a learning curve but inside measures of about 4' or less are always done with a stick rule for me. MTCW.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Indispensable:


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

I have had a ruler like waho6o9 has for almost 50 years. I agree with him, Indispensable!


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

When I started my electrical apprenticeship, many, many years ago, a 6' folding rule was on our tool list, and was all anyone carried that I trained under. Still have them around and use them. I find them easier to lay on a board, they don't have a spring to fight with.
Now, if you were working around live equipment would you A: use a wooden folding rule, or B: stick a metal tape measure in there?
Everything has a purpose.


----------



## jbald (Dec 11, 2011)

a quick perusal but I don't see my answer…

Some Electricians carry all-plastic, folding rules to avoid electrocution. A metal reel-tape makes a pretty good conductor.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I don't mind. Just watch where you put it. If you don't know then you shouldn't be in there in the first place.

Recently discovered machinist rules. I use 32nds & 64th more than I ever thought


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

Sounds like the arguments about wooden handled hammers vs all the modern variations. Corded vs Hand tools. In house construction, steel rulers are the standard (and disposable). But if speed is not supreme, a wooden ruler is 'good enough' for most work. And in a pinch can be used as a story board (I've seen it done). If your work is to the thousandth of an inch then a standard steel tape won't cut it either.

And for those who are curious, there are collectors of tape measures. After all, they go back around 100 years and everything is collected!!!


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Its all that was used by carpenters and woodworkers for a long time,they did some amazing work.
I have my fathers folding rules and he used them all the time.
https://authenticboats.com/2011/12/04/measuring-up-collecting-and-using-antique-rulers/

They are collected and some can be very pricy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

My Grandfather left me 6 of them. His favorite two I cleaned up and put with his favorite hammers. Touch them you lose something the doctors will not be able to reattach. LOL.

The other four I use for casework and other odd jobs that I was taught tricks to speed the job up with by him. For finding center I cheat and use a metric tape measure. Less hassle with the math. For some metric is a pain, in both work and home I have had to use and convert them back and forth for most of my life.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

As a retired marine designer, the folding rule was the go to rule when trying to take horizontal measurements that were too far above your head to reach with a tape. You just fold the top section 90° and hold it up against the overhead, holding on to the bottom of the rule.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Ahh but can you open one, in one motion to the full 6' without breaking it? I too started my apprenticeship in electrical with a folding rule; but grew up with them too.


----------



## Murphthesurf (Nov 22, 2017)

You can measure angles for marking using a folding ruler. Simply set up any angle you desire or and trace it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If you look through the project pages you see thousands of fine looking projects. It would be interesting to know how many of them were built with the lowly tape measure?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

The slider in the end would allow you to do inside measurements accurately.


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

I use both, but only for distances greater than 1000mm. I bought a Lufkin folding rule maybe 30 years ago and it has outlasted many tape measures. However it is imperial and I now work in metric. (Despite 24 graduate credits in math & statistics, apparently I am not smart enough to work with fractions!). I find the folding rule harder to read than my Starret tape, which is laid out in mm. I also find tapes laid out in centimeters & millimeters annoying and potentially confusing. I appreciate that my SawStop came with both measurement systems and quite peeved that Festool wants $75! to convert my new TS 75 from imperial to metric. Like others though I find the folding rule invaluable for inside measurements.

Michael


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thought I would look into adding one to my shop (always looking for my tape or rulers anyway so having another sounds good) but when searching options was disappointed in the poor reviews related to quality of new folding rulers. Any suggestions that LJ have found that are good options in the current market?


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

I haven't bought one in years, but I've always relied on the Lufkin red end.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

LOVE the comment about touching Granddad's tools ! I have some from My own Grandfather that I (and I ALONE) use, and a couple that are sacrosanct. "Thou shalt NOT touch" (With the same consequences so eloquently described).
I was surprised at the strong aversion to the folding ruler, which was/is standard equipment for many of us. Most measuring devices have their uses in a given situation. Unless I've missed something in the last decade or so, feet, inches and fractions thereof are STANDARD measurements, whatever uses to determine them.
It would certainly be nice if the (ever decreasing number of) "Shop" classes taught students the benefits of BOTH devices. I'm sure many here have used a folding rule as a square or a bevel at one time or another, for instance.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

My Grandfather used folding rules all the time. By the time he passed, the marks were all pretty much worn away. So I went out and bought a couple new ones.

I don't use them exclusively, but I do like them when setting up the table saw or router table. I can push the ruler against the fence with one hand, move the fence with the other all while keeping my eye on the distance from the fence. No need to worry about the tape buckling.

Since there tends to be slight variations between measuring devices, I tend to use it to lay out anything that will see the table saw or router table. So it gets used a lot in casework and other larger format projects. On smaller items where I plan to use mostly hand tools, I just use a steel rule and calipers for layout.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i am sooooooo very sad i had left my grandpas on the bumper of my truck forgot about it and driving down the road i just had to pull over and kick my own butt :<((
and it was one with the brass slider in it also …..so i kicked it again :<((

just one more thing to say …..when i worked in the cabinet shop we all used the *SAME BRAND* TAPE MEASURE as different brands measure differently :<))


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Just shows how we take some things for granted when we grow up doing them a certain way. Did some reading on different sites on the internet about wooden folding rulers. When I ran across a post from a fellow who complained that "the numbers were backwards", I FINALLY began to understand why some people have such a big problem with wooden folding rulers. They've tried to use the WRONG type rule for woodworking ! Many of us are aware that wooden folding rulers come in several different styles, but not everyone knows this. (There are even Engineer's Rulers laid out in 10ths…..) NO WONDER some of these folks have been having problems. It would be like ME trying to measure anything in metric. It jus' ain't gonna work….. Shop Rule # 2 : Use the right tool for the right job. (Shop Rule # 1: Thou shalt not TOUCH Pop-pop's tools. EVER.)


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

> Tape measures have a loose little metal thingy at the end that guarantee at least 1/16th of an inch of inaccuracy.
> 
> - Rentvent


The loose little metal thingy is actually loose to accommodate inside and outside measurements. I find tape measures to be dead on accurate. You just have to make sure the metal thingy is not bent by dropping. I have a tape measure now that has protection on the metal thing.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

I had a couple and used them one time. I found that the folding rule was off a large amount and increased with the distance. I wanted to get another and went to Home Depot. I opened the packages and checked all of their 3 brands and they were all inaccurate. I am back to the tape measure. Does anyone know of one that is accurate?


----------



## JRigg (Jan 13, 2019)

I use mine daily while building staircases. Real handy for measuring box tread length and such. I keep it in my back pocket with a Stanley tape on my hip. Thing about the folding rule, you have to find the uses for it and then practice using it to gain the full advantage…


----------



## JRigg (Jan 13, 2019)

Durn… this thread is 1688 days old!


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

'cuz they are just a cool piece of Tech. You don't find a tape measure with any inherent craftsmanship, history, style, or design. Kind of like a Stanley No. 45 with it's scroll work. Never will a DeWalt tape include engraving or relief scroll work or precision hinging. And as far as wood "movement" these are almost always made of boxwood which is super stable like rosewood. Over the distances that are being measured you can't tell the difference.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

I see this thread has been going on for a long time. I doubt that too many folks who didn't start out using them convert to folding rules, but i find them a great tool to have around. Maybe it is because I used one my whole career, but I find it super handy and prefer it to a tape for many measuring and marking operations.

I carry one of the yellowish brown ones with the brass slider around the shop daily and have a few of the white lufkins. I was out buying materials the other day and another old timer spied my folding rule. His comment was "You and I must be the last two on the planet who use a folding rule".


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

I would love to have one in my shop if nothing else than they are just old school cool. How can I find one that is even close to being dead on accurate? I am anal about accuracy, fit and finish and the 4-5 that I inherited or bought just haven't cut it.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm curious where these highly accurate tapes are being purchased. I have 1/2 dozen or so and don't think any of them agree. I know for a fact that none are more accurate than 1/16" because I've checked them all against a known 36" standard. And yes, these are Stanley, Lufkin and Komelon tapes, not Harbor Freight freebies 

For me, the key is simply to use the same measuring device, whether it be a tape or a folding rule, to both measure the distance needed and to layout the cut. I use a steel rule for anything 24" or shorter.

But to the original point, I really like my folding rules. They don't sag over distance and the sliding brass piece allows for much easier inside measurements. And they're cool ;-)


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

My dad had an old folding rule when I was growing up, and other than thinking it looked cool I never got the hang of it, probably because nobody ever taught me. I would love to have it now.


----------



## t3steve (Sep 14, 2018)

I Really like Engineers rulers I can do math with decimals are a lot easier than fractions.

Of course I am an engineer though.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Anyone collect tape measures?
> I know folks here that have a drawer full of folders. (me)
> Brass is prettier than plastic.
> 
> ...


I love and use my Dad's old folder but I have collected a few old tape measures too. You can usually pick them up at garage sales and estate sales for about $1 and are usually in better shape than the folders. I just started collecting and look for the ones that look like they have stainless tapes in them. Nice thing about them is that they fit into a pocket more easily than a folding one which is often more convenient. Many of them have company names on them and were probably given away as promotional items which adds another level of collectability.

Here is one I got for a quarter. It automatically locks and retracts at the push of the button in the center. Printed on the edge is "John L. Herring, Enterprise Wallpaper Mfg., Pendell, PA". Pretty cool, IMHO. 


















EDIT: Just realized that I should have snap a picture of the other side too:


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive never owned one and i doubt i ever will,all long measurements are with a 16' tape and short measurements i use a good quality steel ruler for accuracy.


----------



## jglen490 (Feb 5, 2015)

If you need to measure something, then use the tool that makes the most sense for the job at hand. You might be able to measure a wheat field with a 6" metal ruler, or mark the center of a hole that is 1 1/2" from the edge of a board with a 100' tape, neither makes a lot of sense. I keep a 6" metal ruler, a 2' four-fold, a 6' zig-zag, a 10' retractable tape, a 25' retractable, and an old sewing tape measure in my tool chest. They've all been used for something at some point, neither one is better than the others, but each is more useful than others in a particular situation.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a small 3' folding rule I keep in my belt bag which I wear in the shop. The bag also has the remote for my DC, pencil/marker and pen, a 6" metal rule, a small 9' tape, a utility knife and a Japanese marking knife. I reach for the folding rule a lot. It's accurate and better for measuring against a fence. And being rigid, better for reaching across a span. It's also good for laying down on a piece of stock without having to set the lock. It also has a metric scale on the reverse side. A larger tape just hangs up on stuff if I have it clipped to my side. I leave those near my machines, but often I just reach into my tool bag for the folding rule.


----------



## PaulRutgers (Mar 23, 2019)

I have and use a metal folding rule that belonged to my Grandpa. I also have and use a number of tape measures, as well as a handful of flexible steel rules in various sizes. Each has their place. My folding rule is my most constant companion in the shop because I am most often only checking thickness of boards, and length measurements of 10" to 16" and it fits nicely in my pocket instead of hanging off my belt getting caught on stuff.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Note, You will want a folding ruler that is an "INSIDE READ", instead of the more common outside read rules. You can lay these on a board and get your measurement with the remaining sections still folded on top of those you've opened to get the desired measurement. Tapes get bent and the numbers get rubbed off rather shortly.
As an aside, I've never known anyone who has cut the $&!* out ofeir finger while using a wooden folding ruler. The same cannot be said about metal tapes.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

> I had a couple and used them one time. I found that the folding rule was off a large amount and increased with the distance. I wanted to get another and went to Home Depot. I opened the packages and checked all of their 3 brands and they were all inaccurate. I am back to the tape measure. Does anyone know of one that is accurate?
> 
> - MikeDilday


It really doesn't matter about the inaccuracies! Inches and millimeters are just an arbitrary guess by someone in the past. If you measure by a piece of string and cut by the same string it will be as accurate as any ruler, tape, micrometer! I all depends on your accuracy not the tool.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

> I had a couple and used them one time. I found that the folding rule was off a large amount and increased with the distance. I wanted to get another and went to Home Depot. I opened the packages and checked all of their 3 brands and they were all inaccurate. I am back to the tape measure. Does anyone know of one that is accurate?
> 
> - MikeDilday
> 
> ...


In fact its common at Woodworking / Cabinet shops, for all people using the same brand name of tape measures, in some cases, sticking the tape of one of them on a wall as a reference for all the people working at the shop, since measurements vary from one brand name to the other.


----------

